# Savor the Central Coast



## Vigneron/XpressFill (May 24, 2010)

Be sure to attend "Savor the Central Coast" Sept 30-Oct 3 where you can sample the region's wines and food as well as attend a variety of classes given by notable chefs and related experts in the wine industry. Sunset Magazine and the SLO County Visitors and Conference Bureau have created the food and wine event and expect to attract as many as 10,000 people. Go Central Coast! 

www.savorcentralcoast.com


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2010)

Sounds like that would be agood time.


----------

